# Does the unisex exception trump the table for number of fixtures



## Robert (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello. I am new to your forum and thank you in advance.

I am working on a tenant improvement (business) under the CPC and our occupancy load is less than 50. Does using the unisex exception #422.2 (3) trump using the table 422.1 for the NUMBER of fixtures? In other words, I believe the table is asking for a toilet AND urinal for men....and note 3 says in no case shall women's toilets be less than the combined men's toilets & urinals. This means we need 2 toilets for women...therefore one unisex will not work. But if the unisex exception trumps the table, than I'm thinking just one unisex will suffice. How do you interpret this? Also, do I still need to install a urinal AND a toilet in the unisex (per the table). It seems redundant.Thanks again...I have had no luck getting the local jurisdictions response.


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 1, 2016)

Not an expert on the Cal version of the codes..... The number of required fixtures is still as required per the occupancy. The number of accessible fixtures is required as per the accessible fixtures required. In the un-admended IPC, the number of fixtures may require a family unisex room.

Also somewhere in the code, placing numerous fixtures in a unisex restroom, is still counted as one fixture since multiple users cannot use the unisex toilet at the same time....


----------



## Robert (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you. I think I found the answer. Table 422.1 is only used if I INCREASE the occupancy, change the occupancy, or a new building. I do not fall under any of those therefore I can simply use one unisex without having to use the table where multiple fixtures are required.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 1, 2016)

B occupancy,

25 male 25 female

you need two female toilets anyway

uninal or no urinal, though you do need a urinal

http://www.iapmo.org/2013%20California%20Plumbing%20Code/Chapter%2004.pdf

No unisex for that square footage


----------



## Robert (Feb 1, 2016)

My total occupant load is 15, say 8 male, 8 female (from the cpc occupancy table). Why would I need two female toilets?


----------



## mark handler (Feb 2, 2016)

> My total occupant load is 15' date=' say 8 male, 8 female (from the cpc occupancy table). Why would I need two female toilets? [/quote']No . . . . . 422.2 ex. 3 one toilet for all


----------

